# Double 1st Strikes Spinning & Bait Casting!



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

Casting The NEW 13' Okuma Menpachi Rod w/The Azores Spinner!

Today i traveled around the island to try different areas to cast the new 2018 Okuma Hawaiian Custom Menpachi Rod. Since i was on a flat area today i used the 13 footer. I also attached a Azores 40 Spinning Reel. I used grubs by CHL "Completely Hooked Lures" combined with Hammer Bombs while Whipping "Spin Casting". I also tried Dunking "Bait Casting" also with the same set-up with great success.

On my first spin cast i hooked a Papi'o (White Trevally under 10lbs). Then after a few hours my injured right wrist was to painful to continue so i modified my Whipping Rig to a Dunking Rig. I again was extremely lucky to hook another Papi'o again on that first cast! Unbelievable. I was pleasantly shocked.

My buddy Charley Keller wanted some fresh fish so i saved him these 2. Normally i'd release my catch but if asked i'll accommodate my friends.

Can't say how happy i am using my new Okuma gear. Every rod & reel i used has been dependable & feels balanced. Looking at other gear that will help my fishing needs.

"If using Okuma Fishing Tackle can make a nobody like me look good, imagine what it can do for you"!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

nice!


----------

